# Bodega Bay



## Rogus

Going to be in Bodega Bay and thinking of bringing the bikes. Looking for suggestions for good routes to ride. Wife is coming along and is a 20 to 30 mile at the most rider and is unable to do much climbing. Seems all we have is to go up or down Hwy 1? Was hoping for some flat options with less traffic as wife is not confident riding on roads with little to no room between the rider and traffic whizzing by.


----------



## mcwenzel

There is a ton of traffic whizzing by when riding to Bodega Bay from the south/east, and it is hilly as well, particularly on the stretch between the Valley Ford cutoff and Bodega Bay. I have not ridden north of Bodega Bay so can't speak to that.


----------



## jetdog9

If you can get away from the wife, you'll want to climb up Coleman Valley Road. It is gorgeous, hasn't been too loaded with cars when I have done it (a few times, on weekends), but has some very steep parts. Tour of California has used that section of road at least a couple times in the past I believe. It's fun because you can see stuff painted into the road from races. 

Santa Rosa Cycling Club or other nearby club websites may have some good ideas.

I usually have started in Carmet where I've stayed, head up Coleman Valley, and end up in Occidental. Then you can go back the way you came or take Joy Road and I think maybe Bay Hill Road back. You may end up with a little bit of Highway 1 which can be a little nerve-wracking with the traffic but it's not for too long.


----------



## Rogus

@mcwenzel--Thanks for the info. In looking at maps it did look like going south or east was less desirable than heading north from Bodega Bay. It's pretty flat along Hwy 1 north, but I wasn't sure of road width and traffic. We're staying on the north end of Bodega Bay and will likely just head further north.

@jetdog9--Thanks to you too. Looking at online maps and rides, I saw Coleman Valley Road and various loops off of it. It's not far from where we are staying. It's my kind of ride, but the wife can't handle it. Coleman Valley starts climbing pretty early. I might be able to do part of it after I ride with her. I'd probably go out and back as I wouldn't have time to do much else. Besides Hwy 1 through Bodega Bay looks pretty narrow. I'll have to check it out as we drive through "downtown" Bodega Bay to our destination.


----------



## mimason

Rogue, jetdog has great suggestions.
I just stayed in bodega bay about 6 weeks ago on vacation. We stayed very close to carmet, actually across from Portugese Beach. You can ride to Coleman and immediately hit a 1 mile 800 ft climb almost right off hwy 1. From there it tapers and you have an easier go but the scenery is nice.
The best riding is actually north though. I recommend driving by car with bikes to Duncan Mills and parking there then ride east until cazedero and follow that up to kings ridge. This is some tough climbing but well worth it. This is actually part of the Levi gran condo route so you can look up the rest from there.
I bought a great map of sonoma counry bike rides from norcal bike shop in Santa rosa and easily chose routes based on traffic and difficulty level with it. Highly recommended

PS there is a coffee shop in Duncan mills that is excellent and provides for a nice post ride pastry and coffee.

OOPS, I just read again and you don't want climbing. Well just get that map and stay clear of the steep grade indicators.


----------



## deadleg

The only really flat area is right by the Russian river going inland from Duncan Mills.
There is traffic on river road though. decent shoulder as I recall though. There are some short side roads in the residental areas for cruising about also.


----------



## moschika

no real flat sections by the coast. Moscow Rd. between Duncans MIlls and Monte Rio is flat. also the bottom portion of Willow Creek Rd is flat for a couple miles. a flattish loop would be to start in Monte Rio, ride to Duncans Mills on Moscow Rd, cut over to Cazadero Rd off River Rd.. then back on Austin Creek Rd back to River Rd, back to DM, back to Monte Rio. you can also stop at the bakery in DM for nice treat and coffee.

north of BB is hilly, south of BB is hilly, east of BB is hilly. 

Hwy 1 has no real shoulder and if your wife is sketchy about riding with cars whizzing by, i'd avoid it.


----------



## Rogus

Thanks to all for the info. Wife wouldn't ride on Hwy 1 even though we saw riders on it. She's just not confident with that kind of situation. We just did some pretty short rides heading up to Bodega Head. If you love to climb though Bodega Bay has a lot of good options none of which she wanted to tackle. One day I did head out and climbed up Coleman Valley Road. It's a tough climb in a couple of parts. I wish I had more time to ride a long loop rather than an out and back. Pretty country up there.


----------



## Rogus

Double post.


----------

